# Newbie Question



## ronmissy (Apr 25, 2013)

Went tonight for the first time and found 7 really little ones..like 3/4 inches to a inches in height..how long do they take to mature to edible size..any help would really be appreciated..Thanks.


----------



## breezie5353 (Apr 15, 2013)

they are edible as soon as they pop out of the ground


----------



## blindin1i (Mar 30, 2013)

Pick them small and put them on a pizza! Let them grow and you can have a nice sandwich!


----------



## ronmissy (Apr 25, 2013)

Im not really sure what ones I found..Im about a hour north of Williamsport..They are brown in color..I will see if i can get a picture of them tomorrow night..I believeI will let them grow a few more days just see what they do...Thanks


----------



## b-rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Ronmissy, they will grow to full size in 1-3 weeks. Personally if you don't have to worry about someone else picking them, I would let them grow for a few days and see how big they get. When they look like they aren't getting any bigger, time to cut them! Do not pull them out completely or you will break the root chain. Either pinch or cut the stem


----------

